# Directions for Jeans ABC



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Hello, all! I'm back after a rather long absence while we were waiting to move into our new house! It's been six looooooong months!

Anyway, some time ago, someone (Maybe Tupelo Honey?) posted pictures and directions of an ABC-style carrier she'd made from an old pair of jeans. It was completely adorable, and I saved the pictures, but forgot to save the directions. Could the talented mama Herself please speak up and help me out, or does someone else remember what thread that was in?

I'd be so thankful for your help!

xo,


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

That was Kristine from Babyspace AP. I think her screen name is Kristine3kids? She is on tbw a lot too so if you don't get her here, try there. IIRC, she used the legs as the waist ties (I think it was just one layer, not the full round leg anymore), and then made canvas shoulder straps.


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

hey, thanks!







I'll see if I can find her (or the old thread) and get some more details. I'm mostly wondering how long the shoulder ties need to be in order to wrap them different ways, KWIM? I've never had an ABC, so I'm sorta flying blind, LOL!

Also, I'm thinking about using small rings (Like for a sling ring) to adjust the waist straps (jeans legs) rather than tying. It seems like it would be smoother and less bulky than a big thick denim knot. Do you think this would work?

Like I said, I've never used an ABC, and I've only seen one in person once (sad, I know.....guess I'll have to start the trend in my area, LOL!) so I'm not sure about the particular tricks to using/wearing one. All I know is that it's difficult to cook with Little Miss Wiggles on my hip, LOL! I tried a wrap of sorts and she liked being on my back, but the fabric I had was too stretchy for me to feel secure with it.

Anyway, back to your regularly-scheduled program! ;-) Seriously though....any tips for me in my first ABC making attempt?


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Here's the original thread
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...ighlight=jeans
the pics don't work anymore but at least you can read what she did...
I commented that it would be cool with the top of some overalls instead of just the pocket part.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

The straps on top of an ABC need to be pretty long to have a lot of versatility. I'd err on the side of too long, since you can always cut them off. Maybe you could take a tape measure and start with it just below your collar bone, bring it over your shoulder, across your back to the opposite hip, and around your waist to the front, remembering you need enough additional length to tie.

I think rings at the waist might work, but a better option might be a plactic clip that can be threaded on. I have heard of people doing that.


----------



## KristinesKids (Jan 26, 2005)

Been awhile and I forgot my password.... LOL. Here are pics of the ABC. I took these this morning and Mac was more interested in watching Barney so she was squrmy and I didnt get teh straps spread out as much as I would have liked but still very comfy. I STILL use this sling ALOT. Mackie is almost 2 so she sits alot higher up than when I first made it. I'll see if I can locate those pics as well. this was a REALLY simple ABC to make and I used 3 yards for each top strap because I'm plus sized and like longer straps anyways. I have another ABC but never use it because I prefer this one. I get a TON of coments on this when I wear Mac to the store in it. I think rings on the waist straps would work really well too. I did that once with a frankenkozy and it turned otu really nice!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...gpics/back.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cs/frontin.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../backfront.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/frontout.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ngpics/hip.jpg

OKay here are the original pictures for this from when I first made it:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../jeansabc4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../jeansabc1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../jeansabc2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/jeanabc3.jpg


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow, thanks! Ann, thanks for finding the thread for me! Tupelo Honey, thanks for the tips--the directions for how to measure with the tape were exactly what I needed!









Kristine, you are SO cool! This is such an awesome idea; I hope it will turn out well for me! So, would muslin work for the straps? I'm headed to the fabric store tomorrow--I think I'll get 1.5 yards of bright plaid flannel to line the inside of the whole thing with--give it a bit of a lumberjack look, LOL! So, if I get 3 yards of muslin for the top straps, then I'd be set, right? Or can I get 1.5 yards and seam it in the middle? Will that work, or will it be weak at that point?

LOL, it just occurred to me when I saw all your pictures that I had NO IDEA you could use an ABC for all those different wearing positions!!! How cool is that??? Now, of course, I'll have to master the learning curve.....


----------



## 5plus1angel (Oct 4, 2004)

I am so going to try this!







Great idea and looks great too!!!!!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Kristine, I forgot you did the wide straps too. That looks almost more like a Frankencozy. I think the wrap-style straps are very nice and comfy and don't look as "bionic-boob-ish" when crossed in the front since they're more spread out.


----------



## KristinesKids (Jan 26, 2005)

Kristi: The wide straps are DEFINATELY a plus for the non-bionic boob thing. Thats one reason this sling get so much use. It doesnt dig in at all either when I have it spread right.

Sarah: Muslin would work fine. i'd do 3 yards because I dont like to mess around with peiceing stuff together. For this anything off the clearance table would work as well. I think thats where I got mine. REALLY cheap sling!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

The wide straps make for a much nicer hip carry too, since the strap can actually cup your shoulder.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad you're back Kristine-you have some really great ideas (I'm so glad I found your wrap pouch on TBW-that's cool too)!









I'm going to be trying this over the weekend!
Ann


----------



## poppyqwn (Jan 5, 2005)

This is one of the cutest I have ever seen! I am a ring sling girl, but after seeing this I am totally going to make one. I love the wider straps. What a good way to use some of those jeans that won't ever fit again!


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

I DID IT!!!! Whooo-hoo! I'm so excited! I finally got around to doing this project, and IMO, it turned out great! I really like it--it was so easy to make (took longer to upload the pictures than it did to make the thing, LOL!), and I'm beginning to get the hang of using it.

I wouldn't call it easy, but it's great. I still prefer my ring sling for when I am doing a lot of errands and have to get her in and out of the carseat (and sling) 20 times, but the ABC is great for taking a long walk, and I'm really getting a lot of use from it around the house. She loves to be on my back, and this way I can get dinner made without crying (hers or mine, LOL!).

So, here are the pictures:

Jean Sling Album

photo 1 is just a view of the inside of the sling. I lined the whole thing--it didn't take long, and I think it's cute, as well as being more comfy and more finished-looking.

photo 2 is a close-up of the fabric (which I think is adorable!) and the way that I folded the straps. Stupid me, I kept telling myself to attach the straps BEFORE I lined the sling, so that the straps would be hidden under the lining (I thought it would look nicer), but when it came down to it, I forgot to do so!







But, this way you can see how the straps are attached.

photo 3 is of the ring end of the waist strap. I sewed it so it forms a little pocket. Very handy when I'm using the back-carry position; the pocket is right in front at my waist and I can slip my keys and phone in it. When using front-carry, I just slip them in the jeans pockets!

photo 4 is just the view of the outside. The jeans are Levis from the thrift store. They are a size 7, and while they work fine (I put my almost-3 year old ds on my back and he likes it, too!), I think a larger size would be even better. I'm going to look for some size 10 or 12 and see how I like it.

photo 5 is the sling and my favorite diaper bag, which my SIL gave me for Christmas. I just HAPPENED to find the same fabric as the bag is lined with, so now it looks like the bag and sling were made to match! I LOVE them!! And my ds is crazy about cowboys, so he loves them, too.

The other photos are self-explanatory....dh laughed and snickered and shook his head as I was making the sling, and also when he watched me trying to figure it out the first couple times, but when I convinced him to try it, he was in love--said he didn't even notice her weight! He says I need to make one from a pair of fatigues and camoflauge straps, so that it will "be more manly", LOL! I think I will; I think it would be fun!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

OMG!! That is awesome!







LOVE IT-you did such a great job and I love seeing daddy wearing it too








GREAT JOB!
I have got to make me one of those!!
Ann


----------



## drea2447 (May 21, 2004)

You did such a great job on that! I love it!!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

So cute! I love the fabric through the belt loops, too. That's such a cute touch. It looks very comfy and snuggly!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

that is so adorable I







it!


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

I am so inspired! Great job! I'm going to have to unearth my sewing machine, I think.....


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone! It was so much fun! I think I've found a new obsession....DH is gonna go nuts when I start buying all kinds of jeans from the thrift store, LOL!

I've already decided to look for some black jeans and pair it with some gorgeous, Asian-inspired fabric. Won't that be stunning?!

I hope you all have fun making your own! Kristine, you really rock--thanks for such an amazing idea!


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Ladies!

I'm looking for Kristine again. She's the Mama who came up with this Jeans Sling idea.....I don't think she hangs out here at MDC much though....does anyone know where I can find her? Someone said (upthread) that she used to hang out at TBW....is she still over there a lot? And if so, could someone either PM me with her screen name, or let her know I'm trying to track her down? Please please pretty please?
















ETA: I tried to email her from her profile here, but the email bounced as undeliverable. I also have sent her a PM but have no idea if she'll get it, so if someone wouldn't mind putting me in touch with her, I would really appreciate it! Thanks again!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's her website http://www.babyspaceslings.com/


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks! I knew someone could help me!







That's not the same URL as it used to be, is it? The one I had saved turned up a "Page Not Found" message.


----------

